# How good is 8000 GBP per month in Surrey



## nikhil (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi

Would appreciate any advice. 
I have a job offer which guarantees me a salary of 8000 GBP per month plus incentives in Surrey. I would also be given a fully furnished 2 bedroom accomodation and a car. 
Would that be sufficient for 
1.) Me to sustain a descent living.
2.) My wife and me to sustain a descent living

Also how much tax would i pay and what kind of savings would i be able to generate (if any). 


Thanks


----------



## TeaPot (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello! 
8000 GBP is approximately 3 times the average wage for the UK; Surrey is slightly expensive, but that would still provide a quite comfortable lifestyle.

A couple of things concern me though; job offers with a salary of that size would by convention almost always be quoted as a per annum amount, it is strange to see it quoted per month; I do not mean to put you off, but I think you should be cautious.

Also it is strange to see a 2 bed flat included in a wage that would allow you to quite comfortably rent or buy a sizeable property.

I am concerned as to whether that is a genuine offer.

Do you mean 800 GBP?


----------



## janusdupreez (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree. Just double check that it is really GBP 8000 per month (and not per year). Usually when you are on a contract basis, it might be quoted per month instead of per year. With regards to your tax question, it depends whether or not you are employed permanently or on a contract basis. If you are employed on a contract basis, you can work through a limited company (where the tax authorities see you as being a contractor employed by a company who then contracts you to the employer). On this basis you will only be taxed at 18 or 19%, but I doubt if you will be able to do this if you get a offer directly from the employer. If this is the case, I think you will be taxed at 40%.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

nikhil said:


> Hi
> 
> Would appreciate any advice.
> I have a job offer which guarantees me a salary of 8000 GBP per month plus incentives in Surrey. I would also be given a fully furnished 2 bedroom accomodation and a car.
> ...


£8000 per month??? Surely you must know that this is a good pay? People who get paid this much know that they are on a good wage. This gives you £96,000 salary which is more than enough to have a luxurious life style.

Did you not want to write £800? Then I would understand your concerns.

If it is £8,000, then you will be in the high tax bracket where you pay 40% tax on everything above 30k. But you will still live like a millionaire.


----------



## esm (Nov 10, 2008)

hi, 

do you know your contracting term?
does your contract include relocation costs (to and back)?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

esm said:


> hi,
> 
> do you know your contracting term?
> does your contract include relocation costs (to and back)?


What does it matter ..., for £8000 a month I'd be there like a shot


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> What does it matter ..., for £8000 a month I'd be there like a shot


The more I thought about it the more sure I am that it is £800. Need the answer


----------



## Garethmc (Nov 12, 2008)

nikhil said:


> Hi
> 
> Would appreciate any advice.
> I have a job offer which guarantees me a salary of 8000 GBP per month plus incentives in Surrey. I would also be given a fully furnished 2 bedroom accomodation and a car.
> ...


Are you kidding, that's a whack, average salary here is probably around 1500 a month, what you doing - managing a premiership football team!!


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you will just do fine.


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

£8000 a month....i would go.....£800 a month...in Surrey, you'll be struggling i would suggest.


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

CKSMadrid said:


> £8000 a month....i would go.....£800 a month...in Surrey, you'll be struggling i would suggest.


Don't forget the accomodation is included, so I would not say it would be a struggle with £800 a month. But I agree you could not ive like a king


----------

